# Tired Muscles Killing My Biking Fun ???



## BADGER.BRAD (1 Aug 2008)

Hello All,

I'm suffering with tired muscles all the time which means I cannot get out on weekends for some high speed full out biking to put a smile on my face. I do approx 5 miles bike commuting( single speed ) and between 10 -15 miles on my feet running ,jogging and walking each day at work. I eat nearly a veggie diet and get approx 8 hours sleep a night. How can I improve this ? More protein ? what do you think ??

Many Thanks 

Badger.Brad Dudley West Midlands England


----------



## longers (1 Aug 2008)

Are you getting enough rest to let your muscles repair themselves between your bouts of activity? ie rest days not rest hours?

Are you doing any/enough stretching?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (1 Aug 2008)

I am probably wronmg here but dont we use different muscle groups for cycling than we do for running/walking? perhaps your cycling needs to be increased somewhat so as to build the cycling muscle groups more...that way those muscles wont ache and it'll be more fun. I rode 110km a day + every day for the last two weeks in germany with a fully loaded tour bike and not once did my legs ache...I then tried to walk the dog around the park when i got home and OMG did i suffer!...my walking /running muscles are probably non exisitant...maybe your situatio is th eopposite of mine?

...ok...you can all tell me my theory is carp now


----------



## spandex (1 Aug 2008)

Push harder it is that pain block you have hit


----------



## BADGER.BRAD (2 Aug 2008)

*Your Ideas*

Hello again all,

All of your ideas seem to make sense, I don't get any rest days 5 taken up with the running,jogging and walking with my job + 2.5 miles either way to work 10 mins one way (not a lot for my cycling muscles). Then I Cycle the weekend for leisure/transport (I hate the car). I don't do any stretching generally using the ride to work as a warm up for work.

I don't really have much choice with the rest day/days but of course can alter the other things. Anyone know where I can get info on the stretching ?

Many Thanks.

Badger.Brad Dudley West Midlands
:?:


----------



## yenrod (2 Aug 2008)

>Tired Muscles Killing My Biking Fun ??? 

Try some massege (towards the heart !)


----------



## Twenty Inch (2 Aug 2008)

YOU NEED REST DAYS!

Take one day off a week, with your feet up and a cup of tea. Otherwise you'll get sick. Your body is trying to tell you something.


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Aug 2008)

I found my communting runs tended to do this. They are faster than my normal runs and didn't have a proper warm up or cool down (always chasing the clock ofc). Enjoy them but restrict them to 2-3 times a week and walk/bus it rest of time so can enjoy the weekend runs without being stiff. Suppose could take it easy on the commutes too, but it's easier saying than doing.


----------



## domtyler (6 Aug 2008)

You say you're a vegetarian and then go on to wonder why you have no energy and are constantly tired!!!


----------



## Blonde (6 Aug 2008)

Spin smaller gears with higher cadance generally, but especially toward the end of a hilly or long ride, when you could change into what feels like a slightly too-small gear and spin gently (just keep legs 'tickling' the pedals with no effort) to warm down. If you are only ever riding S/S try using a larger cog. Stretch afterward (not before). Try a recovery protein drink after longer rides.


----------



## philr (16 Aug 2008)

nutrition plays an important part also.

try and get a little more protein in you, and good quality carbs post cycle ride, all should aid recovery. but as already said body grows and re-builds during rest periods so take the odd day off from cycling.


----------



## MessenJah (17 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> You say you're a vegetarian and then go on to wonder why you have no energy and are constantly tired!!!



Bollocks.


----------



## PatrickPending (17 Aug 2008)

domtyler said:


> You say you're a vegetarian and then go on to wonder why you have no energy and are constantly tired!!!



ahhh that old cheestnut, vegetarian myself do 350K+ a week. Its all about a balanced diet..........


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2008)

PatrickPending said:


> ahhh that old cheestnut, vegetarian myself do 350K+ a week. Its all about a balanced diet..........



Dom doesn't know much about being balanced!


----------



## MessenJah (18 Aug 2008)

I'm vegan and somehow I manage to do 150+ miles a week without any trouble (and that's just work miles). But technically the lack of animal products in my diet means I should have no energy and feel constantly tired, yes?

I wonder if Mac Danzig feels the same when he's beating up meat-eaters.


----------



## Kirstie (18 Aug 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I am probably wronmg here but dont we use different muscle groups for cycling than we do for running/walking? perhaps your cycling needs to be increased somewhat so as to build the cycling muscle groups more...that way those muscles wont ache and it'll be more fun. I rode 110km a day + every day for the last two weeks in germany with a fully loaded tour bike and not once did my legs ache...I then tried to walk the dog around the park when i got home and OMG did i suffer!...my walking /running muscles are probably non exisitant...maybe your situatio is th eopposite of mine?
> 
> ...ok...you can all tell me my theory is carp now



not carp. I just did the same. 14 consecutive days of 75+ miles on a slightly-less-loaded-tourer-then-yours-but-still-loaded and not much leg-ache...then I tried climbing the stairs today...ow ow ow!


----------



## Joe (18 Aug 2008)

<Another high(ish) mileage vegetarian with no energy problems!


----------

